# Mullet question



## Combat Pay

Just wondering...do mullet keep well in the freezer? I vaccum pack all my fish. I dont want to kill, clean and package a bunch of the devils to find out they dont freeze well. 

I always seem to catch a ton of mullet on the beach with a cast net and would like to have a few fish frys on deck.

Thanks for the information in advance..

Dave


----------



## 192

vac seal em and they should be fine...

Mike


----------



## shootnstarz

I disagree. Mullet are about the worst fish to try to freeze, they turn to mush, But I admit I've never tried to vac seal them. I don't think that will make a difference in the texture though, just keeps them from getting freezer burn. Try canning them.

But, if you do freeze them and it works out OK please let us know. I'll be the first to admitt being wrong.

Rick


----------



## Charlie2

*Mullet*



shootnstarz said:


> I disagree. Mullet are about the worst fish to try to freeze, they turn to mush, But I admit I've never tried to vac seal them. I don't think that will make a difference in the texture though, just keeps them from getting freezer burn. Try canning them.
> 
> But, if you do freeze them and it works out OK please let us know. I'll be the first to admitt being wrong.
> 
> Rick


I'm going to have to go along with Rick, here.

Mullet, in my experience, don't freeze well.

Mullet should be fried or canned. 

I like them so fresh that the filets curl up in the grease. :thumbup:JMHO C2


----------



## navkingfisher

*mullethead*

Ditto, you gotta eat them at least the next day. They freeze ok for bait paticularly if they're brined. My favorite is to fillet them while there flappin and walk em up to the hot greese. I had one jump off the table and swim off with only one side last fall!


----------



## Try'n Hard

+1 on the "nono" freeze - tried with the vaccuum sealer - didn't help


----------



## Splittine

Friends don't let friends eat frozen mullet.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted

The locals that don't eat mullet are the ones that have only tried the frozen mullet.

Fresh fried mullet are hard to beat, mullet patties from caned mullet are very good too.


----------



## chicon monster

mullet are meant to be eaten fresh, kinda like croakers they decent fresh but suck later


----------



## Charlie2

*Mullet*

Mullet were once, maybe still do, canned and sold as 'Lisa'; the Spanish name for them.

I tried it once and it was something like canned Horse Mackerel. C2


----------



## sealark

It's unanimous, Never freeze mullet eat same day or throw away.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 192

hmm....never had a problem vac sealing them...to each their own...


----------



## oceanangel

*Freezing Mullet*

Of course you can freeze mullet. It is the only way, other than canning to keep mullet for any time period. Clean your mullet and take off the meat from the bones. Clean and wash well, place about ten to twelve pieces in a ziplock with a little fresh water, fold over to vent all the air out and zip up. Flatten out and place in freezer flat. Then you can stack up the packs. To cook just thaw and rinse, then fry up the good stuff.
Of course there seems to be no recipe on the forum for canning these great fish. Silver mullet are the best canned. Scale, take the heads and tails off, gut them then pack in quart jars lengthwise. Add 1tsp/qt of canning salt, cover with water leaving 1/2-1 inch inch head space, cover with lids and tighten with the rings. You may add onions or jalapenos before clsing your lids or add tabasco sauce as well, but just a dash. Place in a weighted pressure canner & cover to 1/2 to 1 inch over jar lids, bring canner up to 10lbs pressure and cook for 90 minutes. Let the canner come down from pressure on it's own. Do not try to reduce pressure by lifting the weight. Take jars out and label with date.


----------



## moe

We've always froze mullet and enjoyed them. They are much better straight from the knife to the greese but never had any complaints about the frozen ones.


----------



## jmiller2502

we fillet ours putem in a ziplock fill it with water and freeze lasts up to a year maybe longer never froze them longer then a year


----------



## Boat-Dude

splittine said:


> friends don't let friends eat frozen mullet.



+1 :d


----------

